# Baked on brake dust!



## cdti (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi guys, I need to make these wheels look presentable, but I dont want to fork out for a refurb, car will be going for sale! Ive tried wonder wheels, with not much luck, but I think it was too weak a concentration.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wonder Wheels neat should shift it, nasty product and acidic but if your selling it, then give it a shot. If not brick acid from a builders merchants.


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Megs wheel brightner perhaps...

Failing that, go to Autoglym, and get some neat clean wheels...It will dissolve your hands happily but dilute it down a little and it should be alright - Wont do any good for the shineyness of the wheels but give it a quick polish


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Difficult to see 100% from the piccies but they look too far gone and badly pitted to be rescued.

As suggested I could be wrong due to the pics but if the suggestions above don't work then re-furb all the way:thumb:


----------



## jyrkiboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Wheel Brightner, but use some paper tissue/MF and let it be for some time. Make sure it stays wet all the time. Just rins and wash.


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

OR, spray them all with some brown paint - Covers up the pitting, and you also have some banging brown rims...............................


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

If you have access to a portable steam unit, it might be worth a try. I have a small Scunci ss1000 hand held steamer that I used to clean 22 years of brake dust off the wheels of my 560SL right after buying the car. I had tried every wheel cleaner available, but it was the steam that finally broke through the crud.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The wheels look pretty badly pitted - As above a strong wheel cleaner may help or eben iron cut product ... but they look like they may need a refurb


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks like a refurb is needed mate they are too far gone!


----------



## cdti (Jul 22, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm, im gonna try every combination possible before giving up lol! and Sharpyst3, Im near to keele university ( I cant pm you until ive got 10 posts)


----------



## SharpyST3 (May 28, 2007)

Sorry mate its a bit far from Reading.

Try some P21's wheel gel and a clay bar, should get the worst off.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

They look really badly pitted tbh. Will be worth giving a decent strength acid a go though such as Very cherry acid , It never fails to sort any of my problems unless the wheels are too far gone http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/very-cherry-acid-wheel-cleaner-81-p.asp

Just spray it on and leave to dwell for a decent period of time, just dont let it dry on the wheels - keep reapplying for a longer dwell time so that you dont have to rinse it off before it dries. If something like this doesnt sort it a refurb will definately be needed

Feel free to pop down, we are only in chesterton :thumb:


----------



## cdti (Jul 22, 2008)

ok, ive got some wonder wheels which im going to use neat first off. Ive got a bilt hamber autoclay bar, but I don't understand how this could remove brake dust


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

You will be surprised fella, it pulls off the bonded brake dust like there is no tomorrow. It's common practice


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Very Cherry all the way mate. I would be surprised if a bit of neat AB VC and a light scrub didn't sort it.

If it's under the coating that's another story. If you're selling it on you could try stripping them and repainting them with a spraycan yourself.


----------



## cdti (Jul 22, 2008)

Had a crack with wonder wheels neat, and it did shift some, so its definitely not corrosion or pitted, just needs some decent elbow grease. Ill try the clay bar too.


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll prob be shot but some wire wool and give em a dusting with a can of siliver paint as grant said looks like the paint has been eaten anyway common prob on Supra/GS300 wheels


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i found wonder wheels did not work that well, however claying was the answer but just took some time


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> Difficult to see 100% from the piccies but they look too far gone and badly pitted to be rescued.
> 
> As suggested I could be wrong due to the pics but if the suggestions above don't work then re-furb all the way:thumb:


Pfff rubbish the wheels on my 206k Mile project 405 MI16 were worse than that.

AutoSmart Ali shine a couple of times with a nice firm brush and then the final clean with AutoSmart Smart Wheels and you shold remove that....Acid Wheel cleaners will be your friend here...just do them one at a time and dont dilute them....use them neat!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Pfff rubbish the wheels on my 206k Mile project 405 MI16 were worse than that.
> 
> AutoSmart Ali shine a couple of times with a nice firm brush and then the final clean with AutoSmart Smart Wheels and you shold remove that....Acid Wheel cleaners will be your friend here...just do them one at a time and dont dilute them....use them neat!


As I said Nick, and as you quoted, could not be sure 100% but looks like many agreed with me. I then suggested trying others suggestions before going for the re-furb.

Seems a bit harsh - having a bad day


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Be careful not to rub too hard inside those spokes, MR2 wheels are a flat finish on the faces, and textured on the insdes where all your dirt is. Paint usually gets quite thin in there with age


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Divine said:


> OR, spray them all with some brown paint - Covers up the pitting, and you also have some banging brown rims......


:lol:
I'm assuming the usage of the word "brown" is as a euphemism?


----------

